# Russian Blue cat character?



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Im considering getting a Russian Blue male cat. I'm still looking for one .
but trying to research their character before looking for one. 

btw read lighter ones are more aggressive than darker ones?

The Russian Blue is a cat breed that tends to come in colors varying from a light shale grey to a darker, opaque black.* The lighter colored felines in this specific family tend to be more aggressive and territorial than their counterparts*, but are both very intelligent and playful, also tending to be more shy around strangers. They develop close bonds with their human companions and are sought out as pets due to their personalities and coat.

any body has experience with this?
I'd like a male, one seller told me Russian blue males and females have the same sized head? because i noticed males of normal cats seem to be bigger than the females? is this not the case with Russian blues?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have never heard of these personalities being attributed to a Russian Blue. I volunteer at a huge local municipal shelter and we get MANY surrenders and I can honestly say that cats, whether pedigreed or not seem to have distinct personalities that have nothing to do with coat color. I have heard that Russian Blues have a certain color eyes and a "smile" that distinguishes them. I would visit the babies and see if you can determine their basic personality although this is really no indication of how they will be as adults.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks because i have been ready different breeds have different personalities. 
like Russian blues tend to be more shy ? 
still trying to do some research


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Have you seen Animal Planet's "Cats 101" video on the Russian Blue? You can view it here. It might have some useful info!


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

wow thanks Elber  really appreciate it. watching the video now


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Coat colour might have some impact on personality. 
When a Russian scientist tried to create more docile foxes for the fur farming industry, he inadvertently created dogs of a sort. The ears got floppy, the personality got more docile, and the coat colours became spotted with white, which of course made them useless for their intended purpose. This is probably why truly wild animals never come in piebald coat colours.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks Really appreciate it, btw how do you choose if a cat will be friendly when adult? how do you check its personality when still young?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a Russian Blue/Manx cross with a knobby tail (not amputated). He was a 4 mo. old foundling, friendly and doglike, got on great with my kids, had the typical silver tipped coat that gave him a beautiful silvery sheen and greenish eyes. Visited cat shows and talked to breeders and found out it was the Manx part of his personality that attracted me, that started my 18 yr. breeding of Manx. This was many years ago, and at that time RBs seemed to have a temperament problem and didn't show well. At recent shows tho, the breeders have improved the temperament a lot and the ones I've seen show beautifully and are the light grey colour that their standard prefers. In my years of breeding Manx, the RB/Manx was the only cat that ever bit me---was trying to get him into a carrier to take to the vet and he didn't want to go.

As to choosing a cat that will be friendly when adult? It's best to see and observe both the kittens parents. I've found in general purebred pedigree cats generally have a better and predictable temperament than domestics. The reason for this is that breeders are breeding for a stable calm, friendly, outgoing temperament, as that is what a show cat must have to do well in a noisy show hall with lots of people milling about. The cat that bites or scratches a judge deliberately will be passed over for ribbons leading to the judges' "finals" selection. Some show standards, such as TICA=The International Cat Assoc., state: _"Temperament must be unchallenging; any sign of definite challenge shall disqualify. The cat may exhibit fear, seek to flee, or generally complain aloud but may not threaten to harm. In accordance with Show Rules, ARTICLE SIXTEEN, the following shall be considered mandatory disqualifications: a cat that bites (216.9), a cat showing evidence of intent to deceive (216.10), ..." _


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

catloverami said:


> _a cat showing evidence of intent to deceive (216.10), ..." _


 All my cats: Disqualified. For everything.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My edit time ran out, but wanted to add.....

That it's been my experience that generaly purebred pedigreed cats registered in a reputable cat association (CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc., or TICA=The International Cat Assoc.) have more stable predictable temperaments than Domestics. Breeders take a calm and stable temperament into consideration as a show cat to achieve titles of Champion or Grand Champion as a cat will not advance in their class if they bite or scratch a judge deliberately. Breeders prefer to breed cats that have achieved titles. 

Domestic kittens are the result of _unplanned breedings_ usually, by some outdoor romeo who may have aggressive tendencies. Generally speaking, Domestics do not have as stable a temperament as a pedigreed purebred, and have what I call an active "startle response" to new things, new situations, changes, new people, loud noises, etc. which is useful survival instinct if they are an outdoor cat. But often this can result in injury to someone holding on to such a cat if even a doorbell rings which can result in scratches or a bite as the cat tries to get away.

_How do you choose if a cat will be friendly when adult? _ You visit the breeder, preferably that has both the father and mother of the cat present. If they are both calm, friendly, outgoing, liked to be picked up, purring, then it's likely the kittens will be the same. Look at kittens that are at least 11-12 wks. of age as their personalities will be more developed by then. Sit on the floor for at least an hour and see which kittens approach you, are friendly, liked to be picked up without squirming, put on the back for tummy rubs, keep coming back to you for play or to sit on you. Make a second visit and if the same kitten comes back to you, that's your kitten. You will have the closest bond if you let the kitten choose you, rather than you choosing it. Try to be colour blind, and go for its temperament and qualities.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow thanks!! Really appreciate it


----------

